# Philips Saeco Pannarello on Gaggia Classic



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

I changed the pannarello on my Gaggia Classic for a Philips Saeco one, looking like the one here: http://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/HD5053_01/pannarello-black

The outer aerator can be taken off, leaving just the internal steam pipe which is longer than the Gaggia Classic one. The pipe end is reduced to a single hole. allowing me much more control over frothing.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

mobile said:


> I changed the pannarello on my Gaggia Classic for a Philips Saeco one, looking like the one here: http://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/HD5053_01/pannarello-black
> 
> The outer aerator can be taken off, leaving just the internal steam pipe which is longer than the Gaggia Classic one. The pipe end is reduced to a single hole. allowing me much more control over frothing.


Why did you choose that over the Silvia wand?


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

I had experience with using the Saeco one on a previous machine that wouldn't fit the Silvia wand and found performance to be good. Whilst I know fitting the Silvia wand is relatively easy, fitting the Saeco one is even simpler as all I had to do was to remove the Gaggia pannarello and fit the Saeco one.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

The Rancilio completely overwhelmes any panarello, you can buy one pre-modded which means you turn a screw and put the new rancilio on, simple as that! Then follow my guide below!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got one of those - not using it as I have a Silvia wand - but have one in my parts bin.

They're also known as "Latte Art" wands... I guess because they're better at producing microfoam than the standard wand (which struggles to or simply doesn't).

http://gaggia-usa.com/machines/Gaggia-Latte-Art-Style-Pannarello-Wand/id/3274


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess the point here is that I don't use it as a pannarello, as I remove the outer part. I just use the inner steam tube as a way of reducing to a small single hole. I get a decent microfoam, but I'm no expert.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

That's fair enough bit seems silly to me you don't want to put the Rancilio wand on considering your not even using the pannarello


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not saying that it's better, or even as good as the Rancilio, indeed I don't yet have a Rancilio so I can't compare. I was just saying that this is my current solution, which I adopted from a previous machine. I didn't say I wouldn't put a Rancilio on eventually, or did I imply so?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Before i got a Classic with a Silvia wand I had some rubbish Delonghi machine with a crappuccinator. Big bubbles big troubles to paraphrase the hubba hubba advert. My first move was to take the outer plastic bubblerizer off and just use the pointy inner pipe. It was a good solution to tide me over until I got a classic with the wand mod.


----------

